# Capping pieces with plastic



## DizzypheasantZZ (May 4, 2015)

I am building a Half-truncated cube and do not want to fill the pieces with milliput. On his site, Tony Fisher wrote about cutting a piece of plastic and gluing it to the puzzle instead of filling the piece with milliput or something similar. What glues would you recommend for this? I have looked at several things, and was wondering haw contact cement would work for this.
I really enjoy modding cubes, but I don't really want to use milliput as it seems that you could do it cheaper by gluing on plastic.


----------



## Tony Fisher (May 5, 2015)

I always use super glue. If the plastic sheet is shiny then dull it with some high grit wet and dry to give a better bond. I suspect other glues would also work.


----------

